# Fermeture de session iCloud sous Yosemite



## Domsware (28 Avril 2015)

J'investigue afin de régler des soucis de synchronisation iCloud.

Pour cela je souhaite fermer la session iCloud. Simple ? Mais impossible !

Dans un premier temps, un message me demande de fermer le dernier service actif : le trousseau. Ce que je fais.
Un message d'erreur apparait indiquant :
*Impossible de supprimer votre compte iCloud pour l'instant*
Désactivez tous les services iCloud et réessayez.

Bon, je me reconnecte au compte iCloud uniquement pour désactiver le trousseau...
Ce qui ne fonctionne pas car la case se re-coche quelques secondes après avoir été décochée.
Y-a t'il un moyen de forcer tout cela ?


----------



## Domsware (28 Avril 2015)

Réinstallation de Yosemite : rien ne change !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que localiser mon Mac est activé ?

Si oui, désactive-le avant de te déconnecter d'iCloud.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2015)

doublon


----------



## Domsware (28 Avril 2015)

Oui, c'était désactivé.
J'ai tout de même progressé : en désactivant le Trousseau sur l'iPhone – et tous les autres appareils en fait.

Suite à cela un autre message d'erreur est apparu impliquant _Mail_. Pour résumer, il y a un cercle vicieux :

dans _Préférences > iCloud_, une erreur demande de fermer le compte _iCloud_ dans _Mail_ :
*Impossible de supprimer votre compte iCloud pour l'instant.*
Mail ne peut pas supprimer le compte toto@me.com.
Relancez Mail puis déconnectez-vous à nouveau d'iCloud
dans _Mail_, désactiver le compte fonctionne mais le supprimer provoque un message d'erreur et un renvoi à _Préférences > Comptes Internet_ :
dans _Préférences > Comptes Internet_, une nouvelle erreur survient en tentant de supprimer le compte iCloud. La même qu'au point 1.

J'ai passé une heure et demie avec le support Apple sans que cela ne change rien. Un second rendez-vous est programmé pour demain. Pour information un changement de session semble résoudre ce soucis : ce qui semble conforter l'hypothèse d'un gros souk dans les Préférences personnelles accumulées au fil des années.
Toutes les Préférences Utilisateur ont été supprimées ainsi que les caches sans que cela ne résolve le soucis.

J'ai des petits soucis avec iCloud depuis un moment, mais suffisamment peu et surtout non similaires pour passer en dessous des radars. Or depuis quelques semaines les soucis mineurs se multipliaient : iTunes, Day One, Ulysses... Puis depuis la semaine dernière, des pertes de synchronisation dans le Calendrier, ce qui n'était jamais arrivé.

En tout cas je tiens à indiquer ma grande satisfaction pour le support Apple : très rapidement joint, professionnel, compétent et sympathique.


----------



## PierreA75 (24 Mai 2015)

Confronté au même problème, quelques soucis de synchro des notes via iCloud, uniquement entre le Mac et le Cloud, j'ai vérifier entre l'iPhone et le Cloud par l'accès web, as-tu eu une réponse d'Apple ? 
J'ai synchronisé mon trousseau pour faire une réinstall propre de Yosemite san devoir rerentrer tous les mdp. J'ai constaté les soucis de synchro depuis et en essayant de fermer al session iCloud impossible, impossible de désactiver le trousseau iCloud.
merci de nous faire part des réponses obtenues.


----------



## Domsware (24 Mai 2015)

Suite au 2 rendez-vous avec le support Apple, la solution qui a fonctionné est de créer une nouvelle session. Maintenant tout est fonctionnel : plus aucun soucis avec iCloud qui est très rapide en plus !

Cette solution est un peu coûteuse en temps néanmoins en prenant le côté positif des choses cela permet de repartir du bon pied. Et de se rendre compte qu'au fil des ans beaucoup de choses se sont accumulées qui sont devenues obsolètes, inutiles ou inutilisées.

Par contre attention : les préférences des applications, les mots de passes, les licences et d'autres choses sûrement sont à remettre en place sur la nouvelle session. J'ai ainsi procédé au basculement de manière graduelle, application par application : sur la nouvelle session, pour le premier démarrage de certaines applications il a fallu 1/ rentrer les licences et 2/ reprendre les paramétrages. Pour le premier point l'utilisation de 1Password a simplifié les choses. Pour le second j'ai dû faire des allers-retour avec l'ancienne session. Et j'ai consigné tout cela dans un document Numbers pour en garder une trace.


----------



## PierreA75 (25 Mai 2015)

Merci, vu que je suis reparti d'une install neuve mais avec la synchro du trousseau, il ne me reste plus qu'à faire de même sans le trousseau synchronisé. Encore faut-il pouvoir désactiver cette synchro... Je vais voir si avec une nouvelle session c'est mieux. 
Merci.


----------



## Domsware (25 Mai 2015)

Bien !
Tiens-nous au courant SVP.


----------

